# Open RPG: RIFTS Online Game



## Krovlin

Hello, I'm recruiting for RIFTS game on open rpg. It's Wednesday Night at 7:30 - 10:30pm EST. It's going to be mercenary/adventure group type of campaign. I'm looking for mature/consistent people. If you are interested, please e-mail me at smarell@comcast.net

Thanx.


----------

